# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  Warcraft: Fireworks display vid

## Doomevony

I went through and got all of the best fireworks in WoW and did a show. It's hardly the greatest one you could put on if you had others helping, but still interesting. Also important, a full guide on the wow forums is linked in the video description so you can do it yourself if you wanted.

----------


## BoostingTime

Just browsing the forum and this thing made me miss Goldshire  :Frown:

----------

